# Hello from Northern Virginia



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Welcome-I am in NOVA also, at least much of the time. You should have NO problem finding a place to ride dressage.

Enough small talk-off to get TP, milk and bread-the SNOW is coming you know.....(just kidding, I am from NY...lol)


----------



## tfinch (Mar 1, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> Welcome-I am in NOVA also, at least much of the time. You should have NO problem finding a place to ride dressage.
> 
> Enough small talk-off to get TP, milk and bread-the SNOW is coming you know.....(just kidding, I am from NY...lol)


LOL!
Ain't that the truth! I'm excited it's finally going to snow this year, though!


----------



## RandysWifey (Jun 12, 2012)

hey there! I'm in DC  I take care of skyseternalangels horse out in Maryland. We dabble in dressage but I mainly ride western (Maggie is the amazing dressage rider out of the 2 of us!) I'm actually just about to run to the grocery store and buy a loaf of bread-****!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Welcome. What part of NOVA? I used to live in the area, but moved to southside Virginia about 8 years ago.


----------



## tfinch (Mar 1, 2012)

I live in South Riding. It's a development on route 50 in Loudoun County. I'm really close to horse country, actually. I just haven't made the leap!
It's funny, I went out for a trail ride with a friend a couple years ago and it changed my perspective on how horses could fit into my life again. She met up with about 6 people who all trailered their horses to a meetup spot, we all rode around for a couple hours, and then went home. It was amazingly fun! 
But now I'm at this cyclical way of thinking: I need to buy a saddle to lease a horse but you have to have the saddle also fit the horse. If I'm only leasing for a while, why would I buy a saddle to fit a leased horse? Then, I would want to ride the horses on trails and travel with it so I'd need a truck and a trailer along with the horse.... I'm stuck and just haven't bought anything yet.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Ahh welcome! I'm in DC too, ha its nice to see other forum members from the same area!

I just joined the Nokesville Horse Society, they do trail rides every month, I can't wait!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

tfinch said:


> I live in South Riding. It's a development on route 50 in Loudoun County. I'm really close to horse country, actually. I just haven't made the leap!
> It's funny, I went out for a trail ride with a friend a couple years ago and it changed my perspective on how horses could fit into my life again. She met up with about 6 people who all trailered their horses to a meetup spot, we all rode around for a couple hours, and then went home. It was amazingly fun!
> But now I'm at this cyclical way of thinking: I need to buy a saddle to lease a horse but you have to have the saddle also fit the horse. If I'm only leasing for a while, why would I buy a saddle to fit a leased horse? Then, I would want to ride the horses on trails and travel with it so I'd need a truck and a trailer along with the horse.... I'm stuck and just haven't bought anything yet.


Well, if you want some entertainment, go to the dressage barn on 15 between Leesburg and rt 50......It is on the east side of 15-I can't remember the name, but the german lady who runs it is quite something. Really nice facility, they just sold off some land, and you will see that they are starting to build houses on it. Anyway-BO is the type I picture being a REALLY strict instructor.....I bet she knows her stuff tho.....I stopped in there once....that was enough, since I don't do dressage. I will try and find the name.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome! I'm from Richmond, myself.


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi and welcome!

I'm moving out to NOVA in July, and still looking for a low-key home for my girl. I'm pleased to meet all the NOVA people as well.

Chessie


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

Welcome  

I live in Stafford!


----------



## pasturepony (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey NOVA people! I'm in Reston VA. I started a trail ride meetup: www.meetup.com/Wolf-Trap-Equestrians/ It's mostly free, BYOHorse style where anyone can "host" a trail ride. We are new so I'm trying to get more folks to show up on the rides.  

Feel free to join and start a trailride! I need to meet more folks to ride consistently with! ...I trail ride several times a week.


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm finally settling in to the Kingstowne area near Springfield. Hopefully I'll find a good spot for my girl soon and we'll finally be in the same place.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

You should look around in fairfax station if your near Springfield. Lots if options there, some self care and some full care.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------

